# Light Chart?



## Dr.Dro (Nov 18, 2007)

I remeber seeing a light chart on this site on how far the light should be from the plants, Does anyone know were I should look or if someone can give me a link or post it.
Thanks,Dro:cool2:


----------



## jash (Nov 18, 2007)

heres the light distance chart HID light Operation cost Calculator - Growing Marijuana Forum


----------



## Vegs (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks, I was also looking for that a week ago myself.


----------

